Ask HN: Tabs or Spaces - partiallypro
======
eip
Tabs. Obviously.

You can set pretty much any editor to display tabs as whatever amount of
indent you want. Harder to do that with spaces.

Also spaces = tons of unnecessary button pushing.

------
benologist
In 2016 I think the best approach is pick a formatter (gofmt-alikes
'standardjs' etc) run it on save and not think about it anymore.

------
minimaxir
Vouching for this, since it's a plot point in the latest Silicon Valley
episode and not a random request of preference.

------
brador
Imagine doing it 1000 times. That's 3000-4000 space presses or 1000 tabs. RSI
is not fun.

~~~
smt88
The IDE/editor takes care of that. But I still like tabs.

------
hulahoof
I have my tabs set to 3-4 spaces - nothing is more annoying than opening in a
program with a long default tab.. spaces preserve the format better across
systems IMO

------
woanversace
Tabs

------
rffn
Spaces.The right amount is inserted by autoindent or by setting tab width to
the desired value and hitting tab then.

------
smt88
Tabs for indentation, spaces after that for alignment (aka "smart tabs").

But it almost doesn't matter at all. Almost.

